# Fake Honda Generator?



## kantemirovarthur (Dec 13, 2021)

My parents in Canada bought this Honda em6500sx power generator for $500 and asked me to find a manual for it. I start looking online at pictures of this model and I can't find anything that looks like it.

Is this some older version of em6500sx, or is it fake?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

For a 6500W generator to cost just $500, it has to be a Chinese clone.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like a bad clone. This is what the real version looks like:








Honda EM6500SX 5500/6500W Portable Generator: Spec Review & Deals


Comprehensive spec review of the Honda EM6500SX ✓Remote start ✓5500 running watts ✓6500 peak watts ✓Bluetooth ✓CO Minder ✓On wheels ✓More quiet and better priced than others? Come find out...




generatorbible.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It’s an imposter but likely as good as any other Honda clone gen. 

500 bucks isn’t awful. At least they didnt pay $1500 Thinking it was a good deal.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

This was yesterday in my area. Got buddy to pull it after putting up a beware ad. Losers….


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

Honda changed the look over time of many gens. Just look at the 2000i to the 2200i or might be a Canadian model. Can you tell the year it was manufactured?

I would get the serial number, picture and take it to Honda dealer to validate it. 

Secondly start it and if it works you have a gen. Keep in mind someone might have just mispriced it and you got a good deal. On the other side like people stated it might be a clone but if it works run it!

JMO


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

No No No. Don’t even entertain them. Why pay $2200 for a Chinese knockoff, no warranty and no parts/service. All you need to do is go on the Honda website and it doesn’t take long to see the difference. Whenever a deal sounds too good to be true……it usually is. Here’s my “Beware” ad.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

There is a certain nuance in all of this that needs to be said.

Yes, Honda makes generator sets or 'gensets'.... fancy word to describe an engine+alternator combo as one unit. But they also sell just the engines either off-the-shelf or to countless 3rd party integrators. 

A couple of examples would be BlackMax and Simpson, both of which sells legit "Honda Powered" generators under their own brand. I've also seen off-brand generators sporting real Honda GX or GC engines. However, they're almost always consistent with the nomenclature of listing their own brand with the "Honda Powered" label besides it. Ideally, this should remove any ambiguity as to who manufactured the engine. 

That said, stickers are easy to replicate and you really need to know your stuff to figure out if it's a real Honda engine "under the hood".... much more if it just says "Honda" with not much else matching up to the real thing.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

BIG difference in
"Honda powered"
and
"Honda generator"

and some is lost in the translation of language on the phrasing.
as always "buyer beware".
I prefer the latter of the two....
but i bleed Honda red......
LOL!
"Happy Honda days every one!"


----------

